# Eating less in Winter?



## firework (Nov 20, 2010)

Is it normal my tort is eating a lot less now than he did in the summer?

He is a 8 month Greek.

The enclosure is heated by a 160 w MVB during the day and a 150w CHB during the night, the temperature in the enclosure is lower than in the summer but absolutely above 65F all the time. 

He is not eating as much as in the summer, but otherwise okay, don't see signs of illness.


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 20, 2010)

How long are your lights on for?

Less light and lower temperatures will make any tortoise eat less and be less active.

Danny


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 20, 2010)

Ours naturally eat less in the winter tme.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 20, 2010)

My torts eat about 25% of the amount they eat during the summer...always have, even though I try to keep the heat/light amount around what they experience in early fall/late spring.

Could be, too, their having to live in a smaller enclosure (each is about 3' X 2' instead of their 8' X 5' outdoor enclosures), although they do get out to wander around my porch on warm-enough days, or my home office on other days...I try to let them get such exercise for 2-3 hours at a time, at least 3X a week.


----------



## Missy (Nov 20, 2010)

I guess mine are hogs because they eat everything you through at them.


----------



## Tom (Nov 20, 2010)

Missy said:


> I guess mine are hogs because they eat everything you through at them.



Haha. They are talking about Mediterranean torts. You are talking about a chelonian garbage disposal...


----------

